
CloudSim Plus: A Full-Featured Java 8 Framework for Cloud Computing Simulation - manoelcampos
http://cloudsimplus.org
======
manoelcampos
Working on cloud computing research? Check out CloudSim Plus, a simulation
framework that has a lot of exclusive features, including: joint power- and
network-aware simulations, Google Cluster Data simulations, highly accurate
power and network modules with lots of bug fixes, vertical and horizontal VM
scaling, fault injection and more. It's alsy way easier to use and is actively
maintained.

Check it out at [http://cloudsimplus.org](http://cloudsimplus.org) and give us
a star at GitHub. Please don't forget to share it in your social networks to
help promoting the project.

Thanks for your support.

